# Pumpkin pie without evaporated milk?



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Does anyone have a recipe for pumpkin pie that does not need evaporated milk? I have a homemade pie crust in the freezer, a pumpkin in the oven, cream just waiting to be whipped and a little boy who was promised a pumpkin pie tomorrow!







s


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

You can just use light cream, or whole milk, slightly reduced in volume, would also work. I've used both.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

You could also try coconut milk.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

2 c pumpkin
1.5 c half and half, or any combination of cream and milk
4 eggs
.75 c to 1 c brown or white sugar
spices

I just made this the other day, with half and half and brown sugar. I used fresh pumpkin, so it had a different texture from the canned stuff. But it was good, and I'll make it again.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i use whole raw milk... nice and creamy. it works.


----------

